# Ridely Scott's Robin Hood



## Confusticated (Oct 6, 2010)

Anybody seen this yet?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 7, 2010)

Me! Me! Me!


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 7, 2010)

I did; it was basically entertaining. There were some weird "historical issues" and a few scenes that were on the absurd side (the whole kissing in the surf surrounded by battle thing just didn't work for me), but it was all right.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 8, 2010)

I love the Robin Hood legend. I've always liked that he was the English working-class hero, while King Arthur was for the toffs, and I've never liked the Sir Robin of Locksley persona - which makes him a lord, leave our heroes alone evil establishment! But when it comes to films - I can't get past Errol Flynn - he was the best. Although Alan Rickman was a damn fine baddy in Prince of Thieves. I'll probably watch this eventually though - I'm sure my brother will buy it me for Christmas next year...^^


----------



## host of eldar (Dec 27, 2010)

I like the movie it was successful, characters were strong and well chosen. cate is my favourite actress maybe she effected my choise but surely it was a good movie..


----------

